# Need to change wheel bearing



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Which of these two parts should I choose for rear wheel bearing?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

2nd seems like genuine or better. Duralast standart aftermarket brand. If you wanna keep the car for long go for 2nd. 

As far as I remember there are 2 kind of labor on bearings. One for installation other for unassemle the old bearing from main wheel hub. Some mechanics have their own (these won’t charge extra) machine to do that some send somewhere to get it done and you pay for it extra.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't forget rotate the tires. Send the rear tires to the front. Go for a test drive your sound moves to the front and it's probably not a wheel bearing

Tire Rumble and wheel bearings sound similar


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Which of these two parts should I choose for rear wheel bearing?


Neither!!! Look it up on Amazon you'll find it for probably half the price of AutoZone... I maintain my own cars and never buy local except for emergencies... Recently did plugs and filters.. got the plug for $6.58 each, local was $18 each..
Filters were half the local cost.

Gotta shop smarter when your living on Rideshare.... Why pay more for the same part.!!!

Good luck

Found this based on your pic. But didn't know car details.. but proves my point.... Even if u paid for overnight shipping it would cost less...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't forget Parts geek and RockAuto


Dekero said:


> Neither!!! Look it up on Amazon you'll find it for probably half the price of AutoZone... I maintain my own cars and never buy local except for emergencies... Recently did plugs and filters.. got the plug for $6.58 each, local was $18 each..
> Filters were half the local cost.
> 
> Gotta shop smarter when your living on Rideshare.... Why pay more for the same part.!!!
> ...


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Which of these two parts should I choose for rear wheel bearing?


Rock Auto parts @rockauto.com. They usually have cheaper prices than amazon.com


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Make sure you get hubs with integrated sensor for abs, if your car has abs. There are sometimes two different versions, ones with abs sensors cost more.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

you sure you need rear wheel bearings on you 2015 lincoln what kind of milage you have on that car. i would go some where else to have it checked. doesnt sound wright to me. last car i need them on was a fors explorer 1995 with 200,000 miles


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> you sure you need rear wheel bearings on you 2015 lincoln what kind of milage you have on that car. i would go some where else to have it checked. doesnt sound wright to me. last car i need them on was a fors explorer 1995 with 200,000 miles


I had a bad wheel bearing on a 2013 Ford Escape with 85,000 miles on there, so it is possible. It had a foof foof foof foof sound, or a helicopter sound when driven, just for an FYI.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Which of these two parts should I choose for rear wheel bearing?


Check Sixity auto parts.
Free shipping


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Go with cheap if you’re not planning to keep the car forever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Go with cheap if you're not planning to keep the car forever.


Avoid Chineese crap

Unless you want to redo entire job in 2 months with new parts.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I bought it with 123K miles on them already. At the time of test drive, I heard the noise but the seller pretended he couldn't hear anything. I bought anyway cause it was a good deal and I need a car. Been making money with it. I had some major tips due to my personality, but most don't tip, so I should fix this problem. A nice group of tourist who knew a lot about cars, judging from their conversation with each other, told me my left rear wheel bearing is out. I told them it could be the tire, and one of them said, it could be, but it sounds more like wheel bearing. I am going to take advice from one of you here to rotate the tires first to confirm it is not the tire. I then will ask a mechanic to check it out further.

I plan to drive this for another 50K miles.

Some services was done at the dealer at 120K miles. I found this in the glove compartment, they recommended wheel alignment. Look at the left rear, it's red.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I bought it with 123K miles on them already. At the time of test drive, I heard the noise but the seller pretended he couldn't hear anything. I bought anyway cause it was a good deal and I need a car. Been making money with it. I had some major tips due to my personality, but most don't tip, so I should fix this problem. A nice group of tourist who knew a lot about cars, judging from their conversation with each other, told me my left rear wheel bearing is out. I told them it could be the tire, and one of them said, it could be, but it sounds more like wheel bearing. I am going to take advice from one of you here to rotate the tires first to confirm it is not the tire. I then will ask a mechanic to check it out further.
> 
> I plan to drive this for another 50K miles.
> 
> Some services was done at the dealer at 120K miles. I found this in the glove compartment, they recommended wheel alignment. Look at the left rear, it's red.


If it is a possible bad wheel bearing, you need to get it replaced sooner than later. When you see a car on the side of the road with the wheel sitting jammed into the wheelwell at an angle, and hanging off, that is usually a high mileage car that was continued to be driven, with a worn out wheel bearing. You will burn the wheel completely off of the hub, as you are driving. That could end up with catastrophic results. ??‍♂


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Replace it sooner rather than later. A little trick is to feel the middle of the wheel. If is hot to touch, it is an imminent failure.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Which of these two parts should I choose for rear wheel bearing?


Do you have abs or no? One of those hub Wheel bearing assemblies will work with ABS and one won't. Wheel bearings make a different noise than tire whine; it's more of a WHAWHAWHAWHA noise than will appear when you turn in the opposite direction of the bad wheel. If your right f/r is bad it will only make noise when you turn left and the weight of the car is placed on the right side of the vehicle.

if you catch it early you won't need a hub, only a bearing and then you press a new bearing into the old hub. If the bearing isn't caught early it will wear into the hub creating striations. Wheel bearing damage can occur from driving on a bad alignment and a bad alignment can be affected by a bad hub.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I bought it with 123K miles on them already. At the time of test drive, I heard the noise but the seller pretended he couldn't hear anything. I bought anyway cause it was a good deal and I need a car. Been making money with it. I had some major tips due to my personality, but most don't tip, so I should fix this problem. A nice group of tourist who knew a lot about cars, judging from their conversation with each other, told me my left rear wheel bearing is out. I told them it could be the tire, and one of them said, it could be, but it sounds more like wheel bearing. I am going to take advice from one of you here to rotate the tires first to confirm it is not the tire. I then will ask a mechanic to check it out further.
> 
> I plan to drive this for another 50K miles.
> 
> Some services was done at the dealer at 120K miles. I found this in the glove compartment, they recommended wheel alignment. Look at the left rear, it's red.


Take it in for a free eval at someplace you like. It can be Pep boys if the one you know is good. Or try Sears Auto. They can tell you what it is. Just say you have to bring the car back if you don't want them to do it. You should also know that if you provide your own part Pep Boys will charge just the labor. You have to take off the brakes, unload the bearings, before you get to the hub. Maybe you just need bearings. But if you take it all our you have to repack the bearings, make sure your brakes are on ok, and so on. I would let a mechanic do it. But let them tell you what you need. Doing diy incorrectly could have a damaging effect on the car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Avoid Chineese crap
> 
> Unless you want to redo entire job in 2 months with new parts.


This! Times elventybillion.

Case in point:

Bought a cheapo front hub for my truck in January off Amazon. Fast forward 10 months/35K miles and it failed. Since I wanted a replacement asap, I went and paid almost 3x for an AC Delco OEM part at Advanced Auto, but I'm pretty sure I will get at least 3x the miles out of it compared to cheapo part. Original AC Delco lasted 215K miles, after all.

Well... Didn't really pay 3x after all, since I had 25% coupon, $15 in Speed Perks rewards and getting 10% cashback from BofA rewards. :thumbup:



Mtbsrfun said:


> One of those hub Wheel bearing assemblies will work with ABS and one won't.


Negative, Ghost Rider. They both have ABS sensors. It's just not specifically mentioned in the short description of the other one.

https://www.autozone.com/suspension...-bearing-hub-assembly-dl512497/819811_0_22589


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> I had a bad wheel bearing on a 2013 Ford Escape with 85,000 miles on there, so it is possible. It had a foof foof foof foof sound, or a helicopter sound when driven, just for an FYI.


I had a car that had a bad bearing at 60,000 miles when I bought it. Sounded kinda cool, like a WW2 fighter going into a dive. Within a few thousand miles the noise disappeared by itself.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

My fault for reading the quick description. I'm not sure why the ones you posted were so expensive; a wheel and hub cost is right around $100 when we purchase from local distributors for the shop.
This one is a rear OEM hub and bearing assembly:









Here's the moog one with abs cap (oem alternate)









don't let autoZone make money off you; this is the real cost of a hub and bearing assembly. After you replace it make sure to get that camber issue sorted out and get a four wheel alignment. Here's the link; Chinese ones start out at $50 for whole assembly and the OEM replacements are further down the screen and are right around $100.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...&+wheel+hub,wheel+bearing+&+hub+assembly,1636
also another way to check a bad bearing/hub is to jack the car so the rear is off the ground; use either side of the rear frame rail jack point, you'll see the reinforced frame rail area where you are supposed to place the jack. After you get the tire off the ground grasp it at 3 and 9oclock and press and pull with your alternating hands. If the wheel moves the hub and bearing are bad; there should be zero back and forth play if you press and pull with your hands at 3/9. Left hand push, right hand pull and then the opposite.


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Which of these two parts should I choose for rear wheel bearing?


In general Moog > Duralast. also, I would check rock auto. 
Option 2 if you plan of keeping the car a while and the duralast has a lifetime warranty, get that one and replace as needed,


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've had pretty good luck with Duralast stuff.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Neither!!! Look it up on Amazon you'll find it for probably half the price of AutoZone... I maintain my own cars and never buy local except for emergencies... Recently did plugs and filters.. got the plug for $6.58 each, local was $18 each..
> Filters were half the local cost.
> 
> Gotta shop smarter when your living on Rideshare.... Why pay more for the same part.!!!
> ...


Sometimes Amazon is more expensive than a dealership. I bought Toyota genuine coolant for $27 from my Toyota dealer. The same one on Amazon was $32. So go figure


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I pump the air in the tires to +6 psi and it seems to reduce the noise to a lower level


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> Sometimes Amazon is more expensive than a dealership. I bought Toyota genuine coolant for $27 from my Toyota dealer. The same one on Amazon was $32. So go figure


Gotta shop Amazon to find the deal... I always find better value there...


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> you sure you need rear wheel bearings on you 2015 lincoln what kind of milage you have on that car. i would go some where else to have it checked. doesnt sound wright to me. last car i need them on was a fors explorer 1995 with 200,000 miles


I went to have the tires rotated.and balance at Costco, still the same noise at the rear.

At that point I took a peek at the rotor and brake pads. They are worn out
Rotors being eaten by the worn pads.

It does look like that's the sourve of the noise even though it sure sounds like a helicopter .

Ordered the pads and rotor set from Amazon. $74.

Expecting it to be here on Monday.

Detroit Axle - Pair (2) Rear Disc Brake Kit Rotors w/Ceramic Pads w/Hardware for 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017 2018 Ford Fusion - [2013-2017 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid] - 302mm Rotors https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DHVQWWS/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I went to have the tires rotated.and balance at Costco, still the same noise at the rear.
> 
> At that point I took a peek at the rotor and brake pads. They are worn out
> Rotors being eaten by the worn pads.
> ...


Retail $250+,. Amazon $74

Well played sir... Well played...

Now just an hour of your time and you can knock those out yourself and save another couple hundred bux.... You sir win at the game of life....


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I agree with both points from the guy above.
Rock Auto can be a huge savings with a close out.
Choice depends on how long you keep the car


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

wallae said:


> I agree with both points from the guy above.
> Rock Auto can be a huge savings with a close out.
> Choice depends on how long you keep the car


Thank you.

I like rockauto.com's interface. It's very nice.

I have just bought 4 NGK Ruthenium spark plugs for my car from RockAuto.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Which of these two parts should I choose for rear wheel bearing?


Phuuuckkk!!!
Simple answer, the cheapest one you can find!


----------

